

Stand on the shoulders of giants - lbr
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standing_on_the_shoulders_of_giants

======
nabla9
Mathematicians stand on each other's shoulders ..

while computer scientists stand on each other's toes ..

and computer engineers dig each other's graves.

